# Your prayers



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)

FRIKKIN FREAKIN FREAKY-FRIK CRAPOLA FRIKKIN TURDBURGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just got a call from Dad. Yep. From Dad himself. He sounded like crap, but basically said he's got two to four weeks. That's all they're givin him. The dialysis isn't working, he's too weak for a kidney transplant (I've got two, and could stand to lose the weight), and the cancer is too far-spread for any treatments available today to help even if he had TWO working kidneys, let alone one. He'd already made it clear that he did not want to go on life-support, and after asking the doctor (the head of the department there), found out that the dialysis machine is pretty much all that's keeping him going right now. He just simply doesn't have the energy or strength to keep up the treatments (Dad's stubborn...he doesn't just give up without exhausting all options), so he told them not to worry about it anymore. The hospice folks are coming to talk to them tomorrow. I'm not sure when I'll be able to get down there myself, but it will be soon. 

Still, in all of this, God is still a God of miracles. Please don't stop praying!!!! 




That was copy/pasted from another forum. I didn't feel like typing it again. Basically it all started about three months ago. Back in January he was diagnosed with kidney cancer. They removed his right kidney in Feb, there were "traces" of cancer in other areas. Apparently, the "traces" are a bit more serious than that. Dunno if the doctors were holding back (don't think they were...I've met them, and they're refreshingly straight-forward) or if my folks were just tryin to not worry us kids (that sounds more like Mom), but still....for those of y'all who pray, PLEASE....we could use them. For those who don't, then warm fuzzies or good thoughts or whatever you prefer. Thanks, y'allz.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 18, 2009)

You got it, RA...we'll be keeping your Dad and family in our thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2009)

Same here RA. Keep the faith man.


----------



## Erich (May 18, 2009)

our prayers are with you man..................God is in control I keep telling myself that. My own Father does not appear in good shape, they have found something mysterious on his lungs now as he fights pneumonia and is on a ventilator to stay alive afer quad-bypass heart surgery on the 8th.

life can be tough no doubt

head up


----------



## mudpuppy (May 18, 2009)

Sending a prayer up for your dad tonight; take care!


----------



## Doughboy (May 18, 2009)

Still, in all of this, God is still a God of miracles. Please don't stop praying!!!! 





Yes, God is a God of miracles....I will be praying for your father.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 18, 2009)

Damn, sorry to hear this man, its really bad that ur havin to go through this... My prayers go out to u and ur Dad in this.... Hang tough Brother...


----------



## Thorlifter (May 18, 2009)

Crud RA! I'm so sorry you and your family is going through this. But I will keep the faith right along side you, brutha, and pray for a fantastic outcome!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2009)

RA - prayers are with you, hang in there....


----------



## RabidAlien (May 18, 2009)

Thanks, y'all. We all REALLY appreciate it. 


(for once...no sarcasm.)


----------



## Matt308 (May 18, 2009)

You and your Dad have my prayers, buddy. I hate the evil cancer. Hate it.


----------



## Njaco (May 18, 2009)

You have my prayers, Rabid, all that I can give and then some!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 19, 2009)

Damnit, sorry to hear about this RA. You and your father are in my thoughts, I wish for the best.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 19, 2009)

Heart goes out to ya mate .You the family and your Dad are in my thoughts and prayers

Hang in there


----------



## Marcel (May 19, 2009)

Be proud on your brave father, RA. We'll be thinking of him, you and your family.


----------



## Airframes (May 19, 2009)

You've got my thoughts and prayers RA. Keep going, and don't give up,


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 19, 2009)

Dam that blows. You both are definently in my prayers tonight!


----------



## Catch22 (May 19, 2009)

You've certainly got my well wishes. Don't give up!


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2009)

You and your Father have my thoughts and prayers, RA!


----------



## Wildcat (May 19, 2009)

Hang in there mate! All the best to the both of you..


----------



## Lucky13 (May 19, 2009)

You got it mate!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2009)

Damn that sucks. Here is hoping for the best for your father and your family.


----------



## Graeme (May 19, 2009)

RabidAlien said:


> The dialysis isn't working,.





RabidAlien said:


> found out that the dialysis machine is pretty much all that's keeping him going right now..



Sorry to hear that mate. I hope that things improve.

(Don't wish to seem a nosy parker but the dialysis is/isn't working? If not, why? If his condition is terminal, from the metastases, at least the dialysis should extend his time with you and alleviate some of the acute renal failure symptoms?)


----------



## RabidAlien (May 19, 2009)

No prob, Graeme...just don't expect too detailed a report, most of what the doctors say is in Latin and waaaay over my head! He had one kidney removed back in February, the main tumor mass was growing in it. They decided not to do radiation on the rest of the cancer (reason I was given at the time was that there just wasn't enough to worry about radiation....apparently, it was too widespread to worry about radiation), but put him on some medications. One of which was "Sutent". One of the side-effects is adverse kidney reactions. Three weeks ago, he was re-admitted into the hospital over the weekend (before MothersDay) for kidney failure. When he was admitted, his remaining kidney was functioning at 10%. While they were discussing options, it dropped to 4%. They hooked up the dialysis machine immediately. My wife and I drove down over MothersDay weekend, and they seemed optimistic that they'd "caught it in time". Once again, they were either misinformed (probably not) or trying to protect their kids (which brings up a whole 'nuther set of gripes which would need a lot of time and a leather sofa to lay on while venting). I got the phone call yesterday evening from Dad himself. And that's all I know about what's going on.


----------



## ToughOmbre (May 19, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers are with you and your Dad RA. 

TO


----------



## Cota1992 (May 19, 2009)

Prayers from our home for your Dad and you as well,
Take care
Art


----------



## Erich (May 19, 2009)

RA

how is his breathing ? I ask as my Dad is doing crap with his bi-pass surgery his kidneys are not processing the fluids needed-backing up and forcing this toxins into his lungs. wondering if your Dad is having the same hell-hole experience ?

E ~


----------



## Torch (May 19, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to you and your family RA, sucks to go thru it........


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2009)

Sorry, didn't see your post yesterday Erich. Last time I was down there, he seemed to be breathing really shallow, and was really weak. Dunno much more than that.

Got a call this afternoon (about 10 calls, actually...I'd left my cell in the office for a little bit. The ONE time today that I left my cell...). Dad passed away around (I'd guess, based on call-times) 3:30 or 4PM. Good news is that once they got him off the dialysis and unhooked and unplugged and everything, over into the hospice, he was actually REALLY comfortable and happier.


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 20, 2009)

My deepest sympathy.


----------



## 109ROAMING (May 20, 2009)

Really sadden reading that Rapid

Hang in there mate


----------



## Cota1992 (May 20, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that, we will keep you and your family in our prayers.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (May 20, 2009)

Once again, sorry to hear this Rabid.


----------



## Doughboy (May 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your father...I will be praying for you.


----------



## Airframes (May 20, 2009)

That's really sad news RA. My thoughts are with you and the family.


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2009)

Thanks again for all the prayers, y'all. At least one was answered....that if it was his time, that it wouldn't be painful and prolonged.


----------



## GrauGeist (May 21, 2009)

Sad news, RA...losing a family member is tough, my condolences.


----------



## Thorlifter (May 21, 2009)

OMG RA, I'm so sorry for your loss. We almost lost my dad about 15 months ago with his heart failure and I don't know what I would do without him around. Losing a parent is so hard, but I was happy to hear he had some time of comfort. I will continue to put you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. You hang in there buddy. 

If you want to talk or vent, PM me. I'm just around the corner from ya (Garland) and will offer a shoulder for you to lean on if you need one.


----------



## evangilder (May 21, 2009)

Condolences to you and your family, RA. Words fail at times like these, but your family will be our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Catch22 (May 21, 2009)

Ouch, sorry to hear it!


----------



## rochie (May 21, 2009)

my deepest sympathy to you and your family RabidAlien. sorry to hear about your dad passing away


----------



## Gnomey (May 21, 2009)

Very sad to hear RA. My deepest condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Wayne Little (May 21, 2009)

Aw..man...real sorry to hear of your loss RA, condolences to you and your family mate!


----------



## Torch (May 21, 2009)

Yes RA, my condolences to you and family members. Always a sad time to go thru. Hang in there.


----------



## Njaco (May 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Rabid. I remember the feeling not too long ago about my own dad. A friend told me I'm now a member of the club. Not that we want to be. Remember him in the best light and my prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Soren (May 22, 2009)

Best of prayers from here mate. But you'll see him again some day, that is my belief at least.


----------



## Marcel (May 22, 2009)

RA, my condolences and give all my best to the family, especially your mother.


----------



## Lucky13 (May 22, 2009)

My most sincere and heartfelt condolences to you and your family my friend.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (May 25, 2009)

My condolences RabidAlien.

I agree with Soren though, I hope you will see him in a better place someday.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 25, 2009)

My condolences my friend. My prayers are with you during this time.


----------



## A4K (Jun 3, 2009)

Likewise from me. I'm with Soren and SW too - this place is just the testing ground.


----------



## diddyriddick (Jun 3, 2009)

Your family is in my thoughts. Your pain will never go away, but it does become manageable. Hang on, Man.


----------



## Karl Sitts (Jun 3, 2009)

Doughboy said:


> Still, in all of this, God is still a God of miracles. Please don't stop praying!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dear RA, Will keep your Father in my prayers! I know how you must feel right now! I lost a Daughter to cancer in 2001. God Bless!Tell your Father to hang in there Lots of people on this site will be praying for him and your family!


----------



## Doughboy (Jun 3, 2009)

Karl Sitts said:


> Dear RA, Will keep your Father in my prayers! I know how you must feel right now! I lost a Daughter to cancer in 2001. God Bless!Tell your Father to hang in there Lots of people on this site will be praying for him and your family!


I am still praying Rabid Alien.


----------

